# Pain Followed By Cracking And Grinding?



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jul 15, 2016)

Injury Question:

A few months back I all of a sudden developed this bad, achey pain in my right knee to the point I had to lay off leg movements for a bit. After about a month, out of nowhere, the pain went away!...Then immediately followed with loud cracking that is now permanent. The crack happens every time I fully extend that leg (at which point it feels like something is 'disconnected' and gently grinding on the inside of the joint) and then bend it again.

So couple weeks ago my right elbow started hurting really bad (you see where I'm going)...took a week or so off pressing...pain gone! Came back and CRACK all the time out of nowhere when it never used to. In addition when I fully extend I feel the same odd 'disconnected/grinding' feeling around the joint. Even when doing tricep pressdowns with 5 pounds on the stack it just feels like the darn elbow's broke or something.

I can still bench and press with heavy weight with no problems though? Wondering if any of you have ever felt this sensation...thinking maybe a ligament or tendon issue?

*And yes I'm already visiting orthopedic specialists monthly for these issues, just don't have the money for multiple MRI's, etc. right now in life


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2016)

It sounds like a meniscus tear.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 15, 2016)

x2 on the tear...


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 15, 2016)

So if you have visited orthopedic specialists what have they said? If the ortho recommends an MRI I would highly recommend getting one.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jul 16, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> So if you have visited orthopedic specialists what have they said? If the ortho recommends an MRI I would highly recommend getting one.



Yeah that's pretty much where we're at, "Without an MRI we can't see much detail if it's soft tissue"

MRI's gonna cost somewhere around a grand per body part though and I don't have that kind of cash right now (buying a house soon) so...ugh


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 16, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Yeah that's pretty much where we're at, "Without an MRI we can't see much detail if it's soft tissue"
> 
> MRI's gonna cost somewhere around a grand per body part though and I don't have that kind of cash right now (buying a house soon) so...ugh



So I am assuming you have no health care as that should cover most of the cost if prescribed by your orthopedist.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jul 16, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> So I am assuming you have no health care as that should cover most of the cost if prescribed by your orthopedist.



I do have decent medical coverage through my workplace, however they stated I'll need to pay out a $1500 deductible plus an additional 30% of the cost that's not covered so I'd effectively probably wind up paying the whole thing outright


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 16, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> I do have decent medical coverage through my workplace, however they stated I'll need to pay out a $1500 deductible plus an additional 30% of the cost that's not covered so I'd effectively probably wind up paying the whole thing outright



Ouch. My guess is once you hit the $1,500 deductible you should be good to go, it is an annual deductible. I highly recommend taking care of your knee. You can always buy another house, you only have 2 knees and a replacement is never the same as an original. Take it from a guy who has had 5 knee surgeries.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 16, 2016)

I have the same issues. Anytime I injured a joint and let it heal, it came back fine.....ish.  But it came back with a crack when I fully extended it. 

Partial triceps tear...came back with a crack.

Patellar tendon strain...also came back with a crack. 

Motorcycle accident knee banged up with no specific diagnosis...crack. 

A doc once told me: "Jol,tendons and ligaments don't tighten up after they are stretched. So when you sprain or strain them, it loosens the joint. When you extend that joint, the muscle is doing the job of the tendon and pulls the joint back into place with a pop....and you have chlamydia....again."

You could spend thousands and find it out, or you could let it ride.  If it doesn't cause serious, continuous pain, the doc will say RICE and ibuprofen. 

If it were a ligament, it may be different, but it's a tendon. Build the muscle around it and you'll be fine....and you have chlamydia.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jul 17, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> I have the same issues. Anytime I injured a joint and let it heal, it came back fine.....ish.  But it came back with a crack when I fully extended it.
> 
> Partial triceps tear...came back with a crack.
> 
> ...



-DEAD-

Insightful and amusing, really appreciate your input though it's a really strange sensation with this shit as I'm sure you know


----------

